

Cassandra in action - ddispaltro
http://spyced.blogspot.com/2010/03/cassandra-in-action.html

======
siculars
In the nosql shoot-out thats been going on in the last 6+ months or so,
Cassandra seems to be gaining the most traction followed by MongoDB. This is
entirely based on my non-scientific monitoring of the various mailing lists,
twitter feeds and articles. The big problem I personally have with Cassandra
is that it is Java based. Not because I think Java is inherently bad, but
rather because I don't know it well.

Personally, as long as I'm gonna jump into the nosql deep end and pick up some
new skills I figured I would go full boar and spend some time with Riak
(<http://riak.basho.com/>). Not as mature as Cassandra or even MongoDB, Riak
is Erlang based with strong support for JavaScript and the http protocol
stack. Further, Riak adheres to Amazons Dynamo paper very closely which meshes
well with my overall philosophy re. data distribution and persistence. Riak as
a project is moving along well and if you spend anytime kicking the tires
you'll soon notice what is lacking and start thinking about how to work around
those issues. Needless to say, if you follow #riak on freenode you'll also get
a feel for what Basho has in mind for the roadmap. From what I can gather,
Lucene hooks of some flavor are in the works.

~~~
jbellis
If you're going to pick a product based on how familiar with its
implementation language you are, a whole lot more people can use Cassandra
than Riak. :P

But really you shouldn't care what language your database is written in, it
won't affect you at all unless it's written in something esoteric enough that
there's no way for your app to interface with it. (Cassandra's native api is
Thrift, which means you can use it from damn near anything.)

~~~
siculars
Hmm, if you are a developer just writing against thrift I can see your point.
But if you are also involved in the sysadmin side then you need to be familiar
with all the little java bits and bobs.

